# My 30 gallon updated



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is an updated pic of my 30 gallon. Some things have grown in since my last post.










What do you guys think?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

wow, nice growth.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice, I love the java fern!


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Looks good. May be time for a prune but it looks good as is.

Andrew


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks good--I wouldn't change or prune a thing.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

looks great!


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

Very beautiful! Don't change a thing!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

How they have grown!... Looks very nice =D>


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Good example of a concave design. Make sure to enter it into the ADA.  

Carlos


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

I was just going to ask about entering it in the ADA contest. How do you guys think it would do?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

It would definitely place in the top 500.

Would it place in the top ten? Probably not, but you still get to have a pretty magazine with your tank in it.  

Carlos


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sweet. I better start filling out the stuff and send the picture in to the contest. Thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

bbkid43 said:


> I was just going to ask about entering it in the ADA contest. How do you guys think it would do?


You might get hammered on the HM in the foreground. Amano likes to criticize such things.


----------



## plantdude (Apr 13, 2004)

i like to look of your tank...its similar to my 15 gal. however i would like to see the stem plants with a little more trimmed shape to it however.


----------



## ryan_suiso (Jan 10, 2005)

bbkid43 said:


> I was just going to ask about entering it in the ADA contest. How do you guys think it would do?


The foreground does seem to be missing that 'umph' and I don't see much in the way of fish activity. When photographing of the ADA contest make sure to get all the fish swimming in the same direction. This can bump up your ranking tremendously.


----------

